# My First Garage



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have recently purchased my first house and have been lucky enough to get one with a single garage. I will use this thread to show my progress on tidying up the garage and kitting it out. Being my first house the budget is quite small at the moment so progress may be slow.

I tried it out for size with the girlfriend's Corsa. I have a mk6 Golf which isn't massively bigger so should have plenty of space.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr
Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

I will have to keep my freezer and tumble dryer in the garage due to lack of space indoors but I plan to build a unit along the back and put up some storage cupboards on the wall.

First up will be clearing out the decorating gear that has been bundled into there and getting the floor repainted grey and the walls painted white.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi. I have just bought some LED Batten light's for my garage, They are to replace Fluorescent's that have been in for years. BOY what a BIG BIG difference. I got them online from LEDSAVE mine are 5ft. Ordered Friday afternoon Delivered before 10-00 am Monday. It's worth checking out if your going to be working on the car in the garage


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Can that little drain cover in the front of the garage take the weight of a vehicle?


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sean15 said:


> Can that little drain cover in the front of the garage take the weight of a vehicle?


I wouldn't think so, but its conveniently in the centre so I shouldn't have to drive over it.

There is only a small 1.5m section of the drive gravelled with the rest being monoblocked. This is also something I would like to rectify in time.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will follow.... recently got first house and garage too chap. Put some mdf shelves up to yet and 1 wall painted 

Just want to sort my items s out and box cloths etc in order ha ha


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like a good space for a first place!

You might want to think about getting better lights in there - half a dozen fluorescent tubes mounted across the garage will be a massive improvement and won't cost much at all. If you want to get serious with detailing you'll probably want more lighting, but that'll do for now.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks to have a good amount of width which is good.

Recently got my own place with a reasonable size single garage, haven't yet had a proper cleaning session though yet, just been busy painting and sorting stuff out.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Walls all painted white freshly and a few more lights would make the world of difference but definitely a great starting point


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

A few weeks on and I've moved into the house and moved my stuff from my parents garage to mine. The garage has been a bit of a dumping ground as I knew it would be with DIY etc going on the house. I am yet to get a small shed for the garden to store the gardening equipment.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

metal shelving, another set to buy to stop them looking so crowded.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

Ive set up my hose and PW temporarily to allow me to get the car washed. I'm hoping to get this neatened up when I get round to doing the garage properly

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

The rear space will have a worktop the will cover the top of the tumble dryer and my winter wheels

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

And lastly I managed to pick up these good condition wall cabinets for £25 off a local facebay page. These will be put on the back wall.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

So not an awful lot to update. I am slowly getting equipment accumulated to sort out the garage. The new LED batten lights from LEDsave.com arrived, I've picked up the white masonry paint for the walls and the grey paint and primer has arrived for the exterior of my garage door. I've also got a wall mount for my bike to put up once the painting is done.

I got the new lights fitted last night. I opted for 4 of the 5ft LED batten units to replace the one old halogen batten light. Its a massive improvement.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking good:thumb:

Been looking for some LED's myself recently too. Will check them out.
Rob


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job !

Painting the walls white would be my next priority 
Would make a huge difference :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking good, I'm jealous because that's a decent sized single garage!

Can barely get my Fiesta in mine 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

enc said:


> Nice job !
> 
> Painting the walls white would be my next priority
> Would make a huge difference :thumb:


Thanks, white walls are the next priority for sure. I have the paint just short on time. I will hopefully be able to start it this week.

following that will be repainting the floor and building a bench and a wall shelve long the rear wall


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Progress is being made on the garage albeit slow and steady.

The walls are now painted white.

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

Next up is to get my bike rack and wall cabinets mounted to the wall, clear some space and prep the floor for painting


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

looking good buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks great pal.

I'm in the progress of painting my floor. Absolute mission, especially when all my gear is already in there. All I can say is prep prep prep! I'm using Leyland floor paint from screwfix and it's going down really well, first coat thinned out with white spirit and the second coat is on now. Looks like it's a decent product!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking good mate, got the keys to our first place about 3 weeks ago so feel your pain!

Im itching to get on with my garage too! But house is taking a priority at the min.

Have made abit of progress though


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Which lights did you go for?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks good. It is so surprising how much a lick of white paint can freshen a space up.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks spot on does that :thumb: Massive difference with the walls done, and coupled with your new lights, it should be hugely brighter in there for working on the car.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's been a while since I last updated this. disappointingly the photos are not showing because of the shambolic action taken by photobucket. I will get around to updating them at some point.

The latest update is the addition of a bench and shelf. First off I headed to the merchants to pick up some timber. The roof bars come in very handy

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

I cleared a bit of space at the back of the garage

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

Then hey presto

Untitled by Paul Dailly, on Flickr

I've since added some 18mm ply to the shelves but forgot to take photos. More updates to follow soon.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looking good. Some handy work there.


----------

